# Kein emailempfang, versand ?



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

In ispconfig emailkonten angelegt. Können auch von extern abgerufen werden aber es kommen keine mails rein und werden auch keine versendet. Erhalte von externen emailclienten auch keine Fehlermeldung. Verschwinden im Nirwana. Die Maillog von isp hat solche Einträge.
Apr 9 14:24:36 Debian-78-wheezy-64-minimal postfix/error[20730]: 33012621839: to=<test@test.com>, relay=none, delay=38168, delays=38168/0.05/0/0.13, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Anscheinend läuft der Amavis Daemon nicht.


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

bei apache restart bekomme ich

/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
[....] Restarting web server: apache2apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 000.000.000 for ServerName
[Thu Apr 09 15:10:08 2015] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:443 has no VirtualHosts
... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 213.239.000.000  for ServerName
[Thu Apr 09 15:10:09 2015] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:443 has no VirtualHosts

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anstatt 000.000.000 steht natürlich die richtige IP des servers.
Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen.


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Hast Du meine Antwort gelesen?


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

ja habe ich gelesen Habe ihn versucht zu starten.


/etc/init.d/amavis start
Starting amavisd:  The value of variable $myhostname is "Debian-78-wheezy-64-minimal", but should have been
  a fully qualified domain name; perhaps uname(3) did not provide such.
  You must explicitly assign a FQDN of this host to variable $myhostname
  in /etc/amavis/conf.d/05-node_id, or fix what uname(3) provides as a host's
  network name!
(failed).

Habe für die mailboxen in ispconfig keine spamfilter aktiviert. Funktioniert das dann trotzdem nicht?


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Nach welchem Tutorial hast Du installiert?


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

Habe dazu folgendes gefunden
I then edited /etc/amavisd.conf and located this setting:
*#$myhostname = ''; # must be a fully-qualified domain name!*
and changed it to:
*$myhostname = 'mail.mydomain.com'; # must be a fully-qualified domain name!*

Dummerweise gibt es /etc/amavisd.conf nicht.


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Hör auf rumzudoktoren. Du hast garantiert den Hostnamen nicht gesetzt.


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

Scheint auch nicht neu zu sein.
https://www.howtoforge.de/forum/threads/postfix-und-amavisd-probleme-mit-ispconfig.6943/
Lösung gibt es wohl nicht. Kann man das nicht einfach deaktivieren? Hauptsache Postfix läuft.


----------



## Till (9. Apr. 2015)

Wie robotto angemerkt hat: Du hast den Hostnamen nicht gesetzt, nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger. Und dass Du nicht der erste bist der vergessen hat den Hostnamen zu setzen ist ja wohl nicht verwunderlich, das gibt es sicherlich seit der Steinzeit, also der Erfindung des Hostnamens  Und an der amavisd.conf brauchst Du da nichts zu ändern, mach es rückgängig und setze stattdessen den Hostnamen richtig, denn snst wird das sowieso nix mit dem Mail senden und empfangen.


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

hostname ergibt 
Debian-78-wheezy-64-minimal

Seit wann muss man das hinterher ändern? Ist es egal welche domain ich dafür eintrage


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Dein Problem hast Du selber verursacht.


Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Nach welchem Tutorial hast Du installiert?


----------



## Till (9. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Seit wann muss man das hinterher ändern?


Das ändert man vorher und nicht hinterher, steht in jedem Perfect Server Tutorial drin.



Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Ist es egal welche domain ich dafür eintrage


Es muss eine existierende SUB Domain sein, also sowas wie server1.example.com und eben nicht example.com und sie sollte mit dem Reverse Record (PTR) Deiner IP übereinstimmen.


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

Debian aus dem robot von hetzner
ispconfig
https://github.com/dclardy64/ISPConfig-3-Debian-Installer

Auf deutsch nochmal von vorne?


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Nein natürlich nicht.

Nach welcher Anleitung hast Du Postfix, Pure-FTP usw. usw. installiert?


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

Hat das script von ispconfig gemacht.


----------



## Till (9. Apr. 2015)

> Nach welcher Anleitung hast Du Postfix, Pure-FTP usw. usw. installiert?


Er hat keine Anleitung benutzt sondern nur ein Script dass er auf github gefunden und welches nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun hat und ohne genau zu wissen was es macht anstatt einfach alles sauber nach Anleitung zu installieren.

Ändere den Hostnamen in /etc/hosts, /etc/hostname, /etc/mailname, /etc/postfix/main.cf und starte den Server neu.

Fazit: Du hast jede menge Zeit mit dem Script + Fehlersuche verschwendet anstatt sie gegenüber den offiziellen Installationsanleitungen einzusparen.


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

sorry dachte es ist von ispconfig. Habe den Link aus dem forum.
bei postfix/main.cf ist es korrekt eingetragen.


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

yeah er läuft.....
Danke Till


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

zu früh gefreut. zu googelamail kann ich senden aber bei den eingetragenen emailkonten kommt nix an.
Bei einem Konto kommen die mails an. Bei anderen nicht??? Ist mit schleierhaft.
Mailboxquota zeigt teilweise 180k an aber mailboxen sind leer.


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Was sagt /var/log/mail.log?


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

kam zurück bounced unbekannter user
so wie es aussieht betrifft es alle emailaccounts der hauptdomain


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Dann gibt es wohl den Empfänger bei Google nicht.


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

nix google.
ich sende vom emailprogramm an die eine mailadresse der im host eingetragenen domain,die  kommen nicht an
Sende ich an eine andere domain auf dem server kommen sie an.


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Also wenn ich deinen komischen Satz richtig verstehe, dann hast du in ISPConfig zwei Domains eingetragen mit entspechenden Mailkonten. Bei einer Domain kommen die Mails die von extern gesendet werden an bei der anderen Domain nicht.

Richtig?

Stimmt der MX Record für die andere Domain wo nichts ankommt?


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

sorry, schwierig zu erklären.....
ich habe in isp schon alle domains eingetragen die auf dem server laufen.

die domain die als host (erste) eingetragen ist empfängt keine mails. Ich kann aber die emailkonten von extern abrufen und auch von extern versenden. Nur rein (emailkonto ) kommt nix.
alle weiteren domains und deren emailkonten funktionieren.


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Hast Du die "erste" auch bei ISPConfig als Maildomain eingetragen?
Was sagt der MX Record?


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

ja die erste ist bei ispconfig eingetragen
vielleicht sollte ich im host nur die ip des server drin lassen
mx record liegt ausserhalb denke ich mal. für die erste domain bei regfish
hat bisher immer funktioniert, alle anderen gehen ja auch. nur beim alten ispconfig hatte ich andere domain


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> vielleicht sollte ich im host nur die ip des server drin lassen


Soll heißen?


Zitat von mrairbrush:


> mx record liegt ausserhalb denke ich mal. für die erste domain bei regfish


Hast Du mal einen MX Test gemacht?
http://mxtoolbox.com/


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

da steht mail.domainname.de drin also eine subdomain


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Das ist nicht schlimm.


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Viel interessanter ist ob die Subdomain auf die richtige IP Adresse auflöst.


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Apr. 2015)

jetzt laufen die mailkonten
danke guter tipp.
nun an die nächste baustelle 
register_globals
entfernt ab version 5.4
und genau die habe ich erwischt. also andere zusätzlich installieren. Lieder passen die links in der Anleitung nicht mehr :-(


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Apr. 2015)

Warum willst Du die wieder aktivieren? Die sind aus guten Grund deaktiviert worden.


----------



## mrairbrush (10. Apr. 2015)

weil ich noch in einem webpack ein altes system laufen habe das ich bis zur neueinrichtung brauche.
weiß jemand in welcher Datenbank die emails abgelegt werden? denke in ispconf db?


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2015)

Emails werden in keiner datenbank abgelegt sondern im Filesystem im Maildir Format Standard, liegt alles unter /var/vmail/


----------



## robotto7831a (10. Apr. 2015)

@mrairbruch
Könntest Du bitte aufhören deine Beiträge nachträglich zu editieren wenn darauf schon eine Antwort eingegangen ist.


----------



## mrairbrush (11. Apr. 2015)

Entschuldigung. Ihr seid zu schnell mit den Antworten. Das Verzeichnis habe ich mittlerweile auch gefunden. Die sind leider weg. Nachdem jetzt fast alles wieder läuft sollte ich mir Gedanken über das Backup machen damit das endlich mal komplett funktioniert.


----------

